# Alpine IDA-X100 & PXA-H100 review



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

This is not an actually full review but, here is a video on how you can control the PXA-H100 imprint processor using the IDA-X100 Head Unit, Having the Color LCD is great for seen the graphics while controlling it.

The combo is very good for those who want a good control over your SQ system.

The camera that I used to record the video haves stereo mic, and you can hear how the Time Alingment works. Time alingment is more noticable than the H701 when adjusting, the voice runs left to right but with the H701 it seems like it takes forever for the voice to change position. 

PS: I have to check my connections and amp gains, because I'm hearing noise when the music is in PAUSE or when I'm changing thru songs, Equalizer settings seems to do very little, without the processor the HU treeble setting was very noticable, but with the processor installed that feature is off and you can only play with the Equalizer but raising the the HIGHS at MAX you still are wishing for more. 

So far the system sounded much better with the HU RCA outputs and without the processor, but maybe I have a bad connection


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Interersting. I have this very head unit and was considering the PXA. 

Have you used the mic and disc to do measurements?

Ed


----------

